# R-rated Galaxy Quest



## Metryq (Mar 12, 2012)

*Somewhere there exists an R-rated version of Galaxy Quest*

I can believe the swearing part. In the climax of the released version, when the captain and Gwen are facing the "chompers" in engineering, Gwen exclaims, "Well, _screw_ that!" Only that is not what Weaver's lips are saying. I always figured that was a deliberate gag.


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 12, 2012)

So this isn't because there's a version based real science (i.e. an 'ard SF version)?









_And aren't all pirate copies of Galaxy Quest already aRRRR-rated? _


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 13, 2012)

According to Sigourney Weaver, she said *Galaxy Quest* was "R" rated before trimming the movie into the "PG-13" rated theatrical version. It's up to the owners of the movie if they ever want to release an UNCUT version. 

Personally, I think it was wiser to make the film for a wider audience to see. I don't like too much profanity in movies, it turns me away from really good films (like _Used Cars _from 1980 with Kurt Russell). I really dislike movies that say "G.D." too much in films, I feel so uncomfortable.

*Metryq*, I read Sigourney's lips the first tim I saw the movie on the big screen (chompers scene), I even talked about it after I left the theater. Later I thought it was intentional, which did make it funny like you mentioned.

However, the film creators could have left that naughty word in the movie, because with a PG-13 rating, you can drop the "F" bomb only once.

And, ah, Sigourney did mention there were sex scenes edited from the movie, besides the profanity. I can only imagine what special effects artist Stan Winston created involving alien/human...ah...unclothed closeness.


----------



## kythe (Mar 13, 2012)

Now I'm going to have to watch it again.  Galaxy Quest is probably my favorite Star Trek film, if you could call it that, and I've seen it many times.  But I've never caught what was really being said when we hear "Screw this!".  

I would buy a copy of an R rated release, it sounds cool.  But I also agree with the marketing for a wider audience.  My daughter has been watching episodes from the various Star Trek TV shows since she was around 8 or so, and she is also a big fan of Galaxy Quest.  Both are geared to a very similar audience.  But if this was released with an R rating, my daughter would never have seen it.


----------



## PTeppic (Mar 13, 2012)

The UK censor database is searchable. The movie was made and released in 2000 "with no cuts made" as a (UK) PG. So whatever the producers sent was approved "as is".

However, presumably for a BluRay package in 2010, is a different version. It gets the UK "12" rating because it "Contains mouthed strong language". So sounds like the same thing... but 12 not R.

BUT, I know that the American audience is less tolerant of certain words beginning with F. "Four Weddings and a Funeral" opens with a tirade of them, which production notes state had to be largely cut, dubbed or changed for the US market.


----------



## Snowdog (Mar 13, 2012)

I've seen two slightly different versions of the film. The only difference that I'm aware of is that in the first version Sigourney pulls open her tunic to distract the guards, a scene which is cut on the DVD, but is included as an extra. On the face of it, that doesn't sound like a sex scene so there may still be additional scenes somewhere.

If there were any differences in dialogue, they completely passed me by.


----------

